# network connection extremely slow

## Gh0str1d3r

Hi,

I have some troubles with my internet connection: it is extremely slow. A ping to google looks like

```
ping google.com

PING google.com (209.85.135.105) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from mu-in-f105.1e100.net (209.85.135.105): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=23.5 ms

64 bytes from mu-in-f105.1e100.net (209.85.135.105): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=24.4 ms

^C64 bytes from mu-in-f105.1e100.net (209.85.135.105): icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=23.3 ms

--- google.com ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 10057ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 23.367/23.777/24.438/0.488 ms
```

please note the excellent latency, but the 10 seconds it nevertheless needs for the whole process. Opening google in firefox or konqueror needs about 18 seconds. In Windows, internet is fast as expected (I have a 100 MBit connection and I am using a wire, not wifi).

Maybe this is related:

For some reason I don't understand, I need to stop 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop
```

 manually and after that do 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 otherwise it does not recognize my cable, even though I am using ifplugd. If I plug in the cable later, it is even more complicated. Then 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 does not work, I need to do 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
```

 and after that 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

.

----------

## Jimini

Have you tried different dns-servers? What happens, when you ping the ip-address instead of the url? What happens, when you ping a local machine in your lan?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## Gh0str1d3r

ah thanks that was the right hint. At home, I experienced to improve my internet speed by using opendns, i.e. using

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf.head                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

nameserver 208.67.222.222
```

which somehow seems to conflict with the local dns server in the company network (the opendns server does not work here).

So removing this line from resolv.conf gave me back the speed I was expecting.

----------

## Jimini

Some crazy guys might have stolen a submarine cable again, perhaps.

Seriously: there are many possible causes for your problem. Perhaps someone is DOS'ing some of the pages you and your friend visit. Or the DNS-servers you use. What have you already done to locate your problem?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## krinn

routing trouble maybe, having wlan0 working first the datas are route to it, then eth0 start route still try the wlan way.

might explain, long delay between two pings while waiting wlan path to timeout, and still good ping answer from servers.

----------

